# Temecula



## Temecula FC WPSL Women (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Soccer Fans!

I am excited to announce that Temecula FC Women's WPSL team is set to start it's season in May 2018. We are encouraging all elite level youth and college soccer players to come out this summer to train with the team and work their way into the 2018 lineup.

Last year, we had 30 players training with us over the summer. This year we already have over 30 pre-registered for this May with more than half of those being new players from last year. We are anticipating 50+ by March 1st and 75-100 by training in May. Do not miss the opportunity or if you know someone who would benefit from this please forward the info onto them.

*In order to pre-register for training in May. Please complete the information from this link.*

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TJPDZ6G


*Head Coach for the WPSL Program is Rudy Canales!*

For Questions or additional details please reach out to Owner/General Manager Josh Fredrickson at josh@temeculafc.com or visit our facebook page at www.facebook.com/temeculafcwomen

Hope to see many of you on the Pitch! Please Share!

- Temecula FC Women


----------

